# Torsion vs Leaf Spring



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking at new trailers and see alot of the new trailers with Torsion axles. I've done some research, but most of the info I am finding is on enclosed trailers and hauler type trailers. Any opinions on boat trailers?

Thanks!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Depends on the size of the boat, if it's a small micro springs. If its a flats boat or bigger torsion.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

19 Foot Ranger Cayman... Pretty big and pretty heavy... Probably close to 3,000 lbs. Looking to go single axle.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

I had a Cayman on dual torsions and I really liked that trailer. It was a pleasure to tow and back(side garage, 120deg turn).


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Torsion, smoother ride. I have had both springs on larger boats and smaller and torsion on my current and my action craft and the difference is night and day.


Torsion gets my boat no matter the size of boat and definitely for a ranger.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> 19 Foot Ranger Cayman... Pretty big and pretty heavy... Probably close to 3,000 lbs.  Looking to go single axle.


Torsion all the way, single axle will be fine.



> Torsion, smoother ride. I have had both springs on larger boats and smaller and torsion on my current and my action craft and the difference is night and day.
> 
> 
> Torsion gets my boat no matter the size of boat and definitely for a ranger.


Well it's reasons like that I make a good living, a small micro skiff doesn't have enough weight to compress the torsion axle and it puts lots of stress on the hull and transom. But by all means keep on keeping on!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Loadmaster aluminum with a Torsion single axel. My Flat boat weighs about 1,500 and so for I have had a well tracking trailer behind my truck


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

My latest trailer is my first fitted with torsion axel.  I could not believe the difference (improvement) over the leaf springs with regard to smoother pull and handling.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a glorified gheenoe (fin & feather) boat and motor probably 400-500 lbs. , now throw another couple hundred pounds in for battery, gear trolling motor< etc.... so im well under 1000 lbs its sitting on a continental AS1616 trailer with torsion axles and she rides like a Cadillac, plenty of flex that allows the springs to cycle beautifully  . the difference between the torsion and leaf spring is night and day no questions asked just make sure you get a torsion axle rated for the weight of your sled and you'll be good to go


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As a guy who tows 20k per year (year in and year out) the last thing I want are torsion axles of any kind. I much prefer old fashioned springs that allow me to keep an eye on my suspension parts. I figure that the combined weight of trailer and rig is somewhere between 1800 and 2000lbs (trailer weighing in at 500lbs). My daily run is roughly 200 miles round trip to Flamingo or Everglades City.

How your trailer rides is much more dependent on tongue weight than anything else.... For those that prefer torsion axles wait until you find out what it will cost if you have to replace them (and that's all that can be done with torsions when they're not working properly....).


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lots of comments here claiming that torsion springs make towing easier/better/smoother. I'm really curious as to what would make torsion suspension superior. It seems to me that if the springs are matched to the trailer and weight, either suspension type should work equally as well. Am I missing something?


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't know.  You'd probably have to ask an engineer that question.. Can only speak from experience.  Maybe by virtue of the design the torsion system is more forgiving?  Just seems like someone has invented a better mousetrap.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Reading through this thread brings back memories of my experience in replacing the torsion axle for my flats boat last year..

The torsion axle on the trailer that came with the boat I bought was shot and the spindles were bowed causing the tires to wear prematurely on the inside. Unfortunately my enthusiasm for fishing the Keys with my new to me boat blinded me from this fact. But the sparks of a tire blowing out on a Sunday night in Miami traffic on the way back from a long weekend in the Keys are still vivid in my memory. Who needs blinkers when you've got sparks showering from your steel wheel?

When I bought new trailer tires the guys showed me how bad the camber was and that I needed a new axle ASAP.. Called the trailer dealer and ordered a 1500# axle. fed Ex delivers an axle, but it's too narrow. They send me a 3500# axle saying it wouldn't make much difference for a light boat. That was BS. May as well have no suspension than an over rated torsion axle.

Waited for the 1500# axle to come in and swapped it out at the factory. Perfecto! If I didn't see it in the rear view mirrors I wouldn't know it was back there.

I had leaf spring boat trailers in the past and prefer torsion for the following reasons:

1) lower ride height makes everything easier: loading, launching, towing, washing,...
2) fail safe design of torsion vs you're screwed if a spring breaks.
3) do it your self replacement with no alignment required.
4) brings less grass home from the ramp

I was surprised to find my rig loaded to fish and full of fuel on the trailer weighs 1726 pounds, so now I leave my TM in the car until launch and fuel up on the way out instead of on the way in.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Lots of comments here claiming that torsion springs make towing easier/better/smoother.   I'm really curious as to what would make torsion suspension superior. It seems to me that if the springs are matched to the trailer and weight, either suspension type  should work equally as well.  Am I missing something?


Torsion axle manufacturers create the axle weight rating based on the length of the rubber they freeze and fit into the square axle housing. Leaf springs are created by stacking leaves of different lengths and/or stiffness. So you're right in observing they should be the same.

But I think you hit the nail on the head regarding matching the right axle to the load. I would venture a guess that most trailers with torsion axles are sized more properly than those with leaf spring.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Torsion axles twist when loaded and transfer less vertical energy back into the trailer making for a smoother ride.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Torsion axles twist when loaded and transfer less vertical energy back into the trailer making for a smoother ride.


Easier way to look at it is the wheel is going to move much more before the trailer is effected by the movement with the torsion. They are also independent of the other wheel or wheels. Kinda like an independent suspension.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

My Shadowcast 18 rides on a torsion aluminum trailer. I agree with all the positives that have been listed in this thread regarding torsion. One thing I have noticed with my rig is the torsion suspension tends to be very bouncy, especially over the bridges when you get those consecutive expansion joints at justt he right speed. If you are not careful it can launch items right out of the boat. If I had the abiliy to tune anything wrt my trailer's performance, a little more dampening would be ideal.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

[/quote]

Easier way to look at it is the wheel is going to move much more before the trailer is effected by the movement with the torsion. They are also independent of the other wheel or wheels. Kinda like an independent suspension. [/quote]

Yeah that sounds better, and it is cool to look back see your trailer leaning into the turns.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

My curiosity got the best of me so I dug this up. It's a pretty fair discussion of the pros and cons pertaining to suspensions.

http://www.completetrailers.com/the-torsion-vs-spring-axles-debate-demystified/


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like torsion is going to be a better option for me! I really hope that my boat rides lower too, as said previously. Its super tight in my garage and an extra inch or so would be great. I can tell you the Ranger Trailer(Leaf Springs) that I have now is not the best ride. I am looking forward to a new one... Still deciding on the MANY manufacturers out their and which one to go with! Some actually come stock with the torsion axles.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Torsions are definitely great and there's less rust to deal with without springs. Lots of good trailers out there but I've had great experiences with Boatmaster in the past and currently have an Ameratrail that's excellent though expensive as well as a Continental which was pretty reasonably priced. It's nice when all the lights work etc. on a new trailer!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Sounds like torsion is going to be a better option for me!  I really hope that my boat rides lower too, as said previously.  Its super tight in my garage and an extra inch or so would be great.  I can tell you the Ranger Trailer(Leaf Springs) that I have now is not the best ride.  I am looking forward to a new one... Still deciding on the MANY manufacturers out their and which one to go with!  Some actually come stock with the torsion axles.


dry launch trailers use a zero degree torsion axle, that puts the axle just below where it mounts to the trailer frame, you'll gain more than a few inches with a zero degree torsion axle


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I love the torsion axle ride on my Ramlin, but I would bet you could get almost as nice a ride on springs if the spring rate is correct. Go out and measure from the axle to the bottom of the trailer frame with the boat on the trailer. Next time you launch the boat, measure again without the boat weight. Chances are, the trailer to axle distance didn't change much, if at all. That's a sign the springs are too heavy, creating a bouncy ride. You want the springs to flex while the boat is on the trailer. That allows the axle to move up AND down with the road. The shackle angle is also important. A vertical shackle gives a rougher ride than one that is layed back 30* or so.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I have leaf springs on mine and it does fine as far as towing is concerned. My only complaint is the the hubs must be submerged before the end of the bunks even touch the water. I could mount the axle on top of the spring but the springs are so high that the result will be me submerging my hubs 1" instead of 4". I could switch to a torsion axle I guess, but I'd have to get bigger wheels to clear a road reflector. Unless it starts to eat hubs, I am not messing with it.

Nate


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ameritrail is right down the road from me, but unfortunately they are about $1,000 more than what Continental is quoting me. I have dealt with Ameritrail in the past, and had a great experience. Just can't justify that much more in cost.


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

it bounces because the boat doesn't weight enough for the torsion axle to really work.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> > 19 Foot Ranger Cayman... Pretty big and pretty heavy... Probably close to 3,000 lbs.  Looking to go single axle.
> 
> 
> Torsion all the way, single axle will be fine.
> ...


Then it was the wrong trailer for the boat. They can make the torsion axles for almost any weight rating. My Ramlin has a 2000lb axle. The trailer weighs 800lbs leaving 1200 for the ECC Caimen. They offer a 1500lb axle for the same trailer leaving 700 for the boat. Pretty much anything no matter how small will ride fine on a trailer with 700lb payload.

It's about matching the trailer payload to the boat. Do it right, and it rides like a cadillac.


----------

